# Sweet potatoes- Raw or cooked?



## JanineBudgies

Hi,
I have read that you can give sweet potato raw to your budgie,but potato is poisonous to them?:S
My question is: how do you give sweet potato to budgies? Cooked or not? I do not want to let any vitamins "disappear" like all cooked vegetables. Is it okay to grate the sweet potato and give it uncooked to them just like that? 

Thanks


----------



## Brienne

I found this on an earlier post...hope it helps 

http://www.thebirdclinic.com/Bird-Clinic-Handouts/BirdClinicHandout12.pdf


----------



## Jo Ann

*Sweet*

You can try cooked or shredded fresh sweet potato Putting some in birdy corn bread is an easy way to introduce them. Thanks for the Vit A chart. It helps to focus on good source foods. Blessings, Jo Ann


----------



## Kate C

Sweet potato is not actually a potato but is probably more closely related to the Morning Glory family and not the Nightshade family like the potato. In some places it is called a Yam but this is not strictly right either. In New Zealand it is often called Kumara. There are many different varieties and skin and flesh colours. The most common in Australia now is the Orange flesh or Kumara. This is the one I usually give my birds and I usually feed it raw.


----------



## Budget baby

My budgies love this as well and prefer it Raw, sometimes I shred , other times I place a small cut off piece for them to pull apart which they love as well.:budgie:


----------



## Spiritbird

To my knowledge sweet potatoes are not toxic to birds. Matter of fact many birds are given this food for the vitamin content. They help with vitamin A support. Cooked or raw it does not matter. Same for carrots. Be aware the color of your birds droppings may change to orange.


----------

